

Hypothes.is: Peer review for the whole internet - chalst
https://plus.google.com/u/0/117663015413546257905/posts/75MdURxV187

======
chalst
This is not the first time hypothes.is has been mentioned here, but the
previous posts have not got much traction:

1\. zoowar, 5 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3137702>

2\. Maro, 4 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3139484>

3\. johanjessen, 3 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3143949>

This is a start-up idea, hosted at Kickstarter, which is in pre-beta and with
an impressive array of advisers. If you think it is important to fight
politically, commercially, and religiously motivated attacks on the spread of
inconvenient ideas is a bad thing, then I think you should find this endeavour
important and support it.

You can reserve usernames now on their homepage at <http://www.hypothes.is/>

I linked in the OP to John Baez's post, who links to the Read-Write Web
summary at

\- [http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/hypothesis_a_peer-
revie...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/hypothesis_a_peer-
review_layer_for_the_internet.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29)

